# Catering Ranks



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Just come across and old Discharge book of Robert George Hook R36483. His rating on the Strathmore & Corfu was B.C.S. Does this stand for Bedroom Cabin Steward?


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

ALAN TYLER said:


> Just come across and old Discharge book of Robert George Hook R36483. His rating on the Strathmore & Corfu was B.C.S. Does this stand for Bedroom Cabin Steward?


Plenty of different ranks Alan on the pax boats in catering:-

Bedroom Stwd-Public room Stwd-First class waiter - Tourist class waiter - and many more I would imagine.

Ray


----------



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

ALAN TYLER said:


> Just come across and old Discharge book of Robert George Hook R36483. His rating on the Strathmore & Corfu was B.C.S. Does this stand for Bedroom Cabin Steward?



Yes, it does stand for Bedroom Cabin Steward.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

ALAN TYLER said:


> Just come across and old Discharge book of Robert George Hook R36483. His rating on the Strathmore & Corfu was B.C.S. Does this stand for Bedroom Cabin Steward?


BRS was the normal entry as Bedroom stwd on P&O ships & others in my day though Robert was a little before me looking at dis/bk no. Mine was R396040.Cant figure out what BCS could stand for
Stuart


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Go to Enclyopedia Titanica,look at the crew list there,it has jobs I`ve never seen before Turkish Bath Attendants etc.The purser staff shows a list like the Census


----------

